# Trolling Motor?



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The poling thread got me thinking. I have a TM, but you really need about 10" to use it. Has anyone ever heard of a jet drive TM? It seems like this could operate in 4".


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

never had a trolling motor other than taking it off a boat i bought and selling it, but a jet drive seems like it would be a little loud.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Not if it was electric. It would basically use the outflow from a water pump to push the boat. I guess it would depend on how big a pump you need to get 50lbs of thrust.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Looks like someone could make a "screw" type prop, smaller in diameter, but longer. Do that and whack off the skeg of the trolling motor and your there.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I saw a post recently about a trolling motor invention that had a cavitation plate above the prop to help it hold water onto it. The inventor claimed it would help it run in much shallower water. However, I'm not sure if it's available for sale.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw that same article. I was going to call the guy and see how much he would charge to make one. He lives around Corpus somewhere.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

There is a new jet propulsion trolling motor out there. I saw the write up on tackle tour. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob S said:


> There is a new jet propulsion trolling motor out there. I saw the write up on tackle tour. Looks pretty cool.


Do you have a link or reference? This could be a real benefit for us old dogs struggling to learn new tricks.


----------

